# Guard donkey and new lambs



## bonbean01 (Dec 11, 2012)

Our neighbour just had a lamb born, and more to come and lots of kids on the way...is there a safe way to introduce the new babies to a donkey to avoid agression towards the new babies?  They only got the donkey in summer and hasn't been trained...just put in with the goats and sheep...worried after reading that some donkeys will see the newborns as not being part of the herd.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 12, 2012)

I've heard the same thing. I wonder if you posted this under the donkey section if it would get a better response... I don't think donkey and horse people look here much.     JK
I'd really like to hear too!


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 18, 2012)

Well...the donkey attacked the little lamb, but Mama and the owners intervened quickly, so he's not badly hurt.  It is coyote season, and last winter he lost a little goatie to a coyote...I personally would get rid of the donkey...too bad that lambing and kidding season is when a guard animal is most needed.


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Dec 18, 2012)

I haven't heard of a guard donkey not attacking lambs and kids. (There may be some out there though). Once the lambs/kids are half grown it doesn't seem to be a problem. I have two donkeys and they are never with the sheep untill mid summer once the lambs are a bit older. Donkeys seem to be tricky! Depending on the cicumstances, sometimes they even go after the adults. Make sure you don't have more than one donkey in the same pen together, or they seem to be more ill tempered to other animals.
Good luck to your neighbors!


----------



## Shelly May (Dec 19, 2012)

Donkeys just never work with the smaller livestock, the attacks will just keep coming, I believe the donkey needs
to go. Or will need a seperate pasture for the donkey.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 19, 2012)

Another reason to like Livestock Guard Dogs.


----------



## EllieMay (Dec 19, 2012)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Another reason to like Livestock Guard Dogs.


*x2 *


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 19, 2012)

I totally agree...suggested LGDs, but both work full time and don't have the time to train them.  This is the time of year the coyotes are the worst, yet what good is a donkey if you have to keep it separate from sheep and goats that are giving birth or close to it?  So glad we don't have a donkey...was offered one free, but passed.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Dec 19, 2012)

I'm a horse person! LOL But I am clueless about guard donkeys...


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 20, 2012)

Thanks all.  Right now he only has one newborn lamb and he's keeping it and Mom in a large stall...but that won't work much longer as all his goats look due to kid pretty soon.  We've talked about the donkey problem and now I guess its up to them to decide what to do.  I would have no problem getting rid of the donkey...but its not my call.


----------



## Shelly May (Dec 20, 2012)

Just tell him to come see me and I will lone him a guard dog, I have six and wont be lambing until March,
I just hate to see the babies killed by donkeys


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 28, 2012)

Thought I'd update about our neighbour's guard donkey Zoie...they have been giving supervised time with the new lamb and Zoie...yesterday we watched them all together and Zoie has accepted this lamb as part of her herd now 

Whew...I was so afraid she was going to kill him...and that little lamb ram is growing like a weed!!!


----------

